# First Day Swimming in Deep Water



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a bit uncoordinated, but had a lot of fun. It took about 20 minutes before he joined the other dogs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4TOuRYgDgU&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Luv2laugh, you got to love that that front 'Leg Action' ;D ;D

That's some 'Wake Wave' he's got going on 

He really looks like he's enjoying it and wants to show you how good he is!!

Good Times 

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

That is ADORABLE! Good for Oso!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Brilliant!! ;D


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

He moves pretty quickly! That made me laugh. I checked out some of your other videos while I was on youtube and loved the tug of the war with the chihuahua! Oso is such a gentle giant!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Great Vid-PIKE swam like that the first week then found out if he used his back paws he could swim like a Lab


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was sooo cute. Love sharing this stuff with my fellow V owners. We went to the beach last night and he ran right into the water.

Actually, maybe I'll post pictures... 

R. E. McCraith, that's good to know about the back legs. I'm sure Oso will figure it out eventually.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm hoping that when we go away at Easter the other two WHV's and the GWP will give Ruby some swimming lessons


----------

